# Oh, I'm in love with Egypt



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Follow the Nile 
Deep too much deeper 
The Pyramids sound lonely tonight

The sands run red 
In lands of the Pharaohs 
Their symmetry gets right inside me

I cannot stop to comfort them 
I'm busy chasing up my demon 
I cannot stop to comfort them 
I'm busy chasing up my demon 
Oh, I'm in love with Egypt

My Pussy Queen 
Knows all my secrets 
I'll never fall in love again

I drift with dunes 
I whisper of the tombs 
They offer me Egyptian delights

You've got me with that feline guise 
Got me in those desert eyes 
You've got me with that feline guise 
Got me in those desert eyes 
Oh, I'm in love, oh, I'm in love 
Oh, I'm in love with Egypt


courtesy of Miss Kate Bush - released on the "Never for Ever" Album on 8 Sept 1980.
It was the first ever album by a British female solo artist to top the UK album chart as well as being the first album by any female solo artist to enter the chart at no.1. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Follow the Nile
> Deep too much deeper
> The Pyramids sound lonely tonight
> 
> ...



Kate Bush....now your giving your age away.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My mate had a nearly full size poster of her when we were at Uni


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Lanason said:


> My mate had a nearly full size poster of her when we were at Uni


Fully clothed I hope !


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

It was the famous one of her in the blue leotard !


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I bought her first album in the 70's... and I used to screech along with it....
"Heathcliiiiffff...it's me your Kathy I've come home now....."
Husband-at-the-time hated it...
I'm totally tone deaf!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Follow the Nile
> Deep too much deeper
> The Pyramids sound lonely tonight
> 
> ...


I just saw this :rofl:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I just saw this :rofl:
> 
> Kate Bush - Egypt (1979 Xmas Special) - YouTube


Reminds me of my daughter seeing Kate on TOPs for the first time... hiding behind the sofa crying and sobbing it's a witch mum it's a witch


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Reminds me of my daughter seeing Kate on TOPs for the first time... hiding behind the sofa crying and sobbing it's a witch mum it's a witch


no wonder, she's mental  Kate Bush, not your daughter 

I just thought we could lighten the evening and "share the love"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> no wonder, she's mental  Kate Bush, not your daughter
> 
> I just thought we could lighten the evening and "share the love"





it's always nice to be reminded of your children


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't got the remotest idea of who this Kate Bush woman is, but judging from the lirics of that song, she must have run away with some egyptian waiter that she must have met on a Nile Cruise, and wrote that song while high on Shisha?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I haven't got the remotest idea of who this Kate Bush woman is, but judging from the lirics of that song, she must have run away with some egyptian waiter that she must have met on a Nile Cruise, and wrote that song while high on Shisha?


Kate Bush was a singer in the 80's during my university days. Excellent figure and Defo a hit with guys. Very distinctive (high) voice.

Was on huge posters on many teenagers bedroom walls


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

I remember listening her music when resting or avoiding classes would probably be more credible in our high school senior lounge, a small room with a couple of sofas, a small icer and an old radio!!  .... that was a real treat for 12th graders!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Kate Bush was a singer in the 80's during my university days. Excellent figure and Defo a hit with guys. Very distinctive (high) voice.
> 
> Was on huge posters on many teenagers bedroom walls






she is a recluse now.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I haven't got the remotest idea of who this Kate Bush woman is, but judging from the lirics of that song, she must have run away with some egyptian waiter that she must have met on a Nile Cruise, and wrote that song while high on Shisha?


I guess you and I are the young ones in this forum  

I knew Kate Bush but had never heard that particular song before, I remember her from "Running up that hill" which I always thought was genius. You have to remember this was the '80s...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I guess you and I are the young ones in this forum
> 
> I knew Kate Bush but had never heard that particular song before, I remember her from "Running up that hill" which I always thought was genius. You have to remember this was the '80s...
> 
> Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill - Official Music Video - YouTube


Nope, still nothing... I was born in 1977 so I guess I grew listening to parchis and Hombres G


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Nope, still nothing... I was born in 1977 so I guess I grew listening to parchis and Hombres G


Enrique y Ana


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Enrique y Ana


Who ????

I don't know the uneducated youth of today. My kids know all about the 70's an 80's music !!!!

They have been brainwashed


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Who ????
> 
> I don't know the uneducated youth of today. My kids know all about the 70's an 80's music !!!!
> 
> They have been brainwashed


Could it be Enrique Iglesius...:noidea::confused2:...and even you must have heard of him


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Could it be Enrique Iglesius...:noidea::confused2:...and even you must have heard of him


no, Enrique Iglesias wasn't even born  it's a Spanish thing, back in the '70s


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> no, Enrique Iglesias wasn't even born  it's a Spanish thing, back in the '70s


Enrique y Ana! 
And before Enrique Iglesias, there was Julio


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I guess you and I are the young ones in this forum
> 
> I knew Kate Bush but had never heard that particular song before, I remember her from "Running up that hill" which I always thought was genius. You have to remember this was the '80s...
> 
> Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill - Official Music Video - YouTube


For the ones with memory issues.. 



 Babooska French TV

Kate Bush - Babooshka (Red pants-suit, Germany) - YouTube German Tv


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

RPC said:


> Kate Bush - Babooshka (Red pants-suit, Germany) - YouTube German Tv


Phew!! - turn the Air con on my love:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> she is a recluse now.


Not any more she's got a new album out


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Not any more she's got a new album out
> 
> Kate Bush - South Bank Sky Arts Pop Award 2012 - YouTube


she released 2 albums last year "50 words for snow" may now be on my Chrissy list


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> she released 2 albums last year "50 words for snow" may now be on my Chrissy list


Lol..stop trying to re-live your youth...you'll never be that young carefree 18yr old again..lusting after a poster of Kate Bush...no matter how much you ray: eace:


----------

